# Square Enix 1st Production Department Premier Thread!



## Goli (Jan 17, 2011)

*Welcome to the Square Enix 1st Production Department Premier hype and discussion thread!*​? *What is it?*
The Square Enix 1st Production Department Premier (Formerly Fabula Nova Crystallis Conference) is an event that willl be held today at the Toho Cinemas in Roppongi Hill in Tokyo. Think of it as the Closed Mega Theater in previous Tokyo Game Shows or the DK?3713 event held a few years back.

? *Why is it so important?*
Because Square Enix will finally reveal more details regarding Final Fantasy Agito XIII and Versus XIII. Final Fantasy XIII, Agito XIII and Versus XIII are the currently announced games that conform the Fabula Nova Crystallis label. Think of it as what Square Enix did with the Ivalice Alliance label, which consisted of Final Fantasy Tactics A2, Final Fantasy Tactics: The War of the Lions, Final Fantasy XII: international Zodiac Job System and Final Fantasy XII: Revenant Wings.

? *What else can we expect?*
Nomura has already shed some details in this subject: "In addition to the Fabula Nova Crystallis related titles, there will be Kingdom Hearts Birth by Sleep Final Mix, Kingdom Hearts 3D and Dissidia Duodecim Final Fantasy.", however, in the last time several intriguing trademarks and actions by Square Enix allow us to expect even more.
Realistic expectations:
-Final Fantasy Agito XIII (PSP) new trailer, release date, gameplay tidbits and hardware bundle revealed. More details in tomorrow's Famitsu and/or the next issue of Jump.
-Final Fantasy Versus XIII (PS3) new trailer, release date, gameplay tidbits, voice cast and hardware bundle revealed. More details in tomorrow's Famitsu and/or the next issue of Jump
-Details of Kingdom Hearts Birth by Sleep Final Mix (PSP)'s Secret Episode.
-Dissidia 012 [duodecim] (PSP) character reveal, new trailer.
-A reminder of Final Fantasy IV Complete (PSP) Collection's release date.
-Kingdom Hearts 3D (3DS) release time frame.
Semi-realistic expectations:
-Final Fantasy XIII-2 announcement. (Website registered in the US)
-Final Fantasy Haeresis XIII announcement. (Trademarked)
-Final Fantasy Type-0 announcement. (Trademarked)
-Dissidia Duodecim Prologus announcement. (Trademarked)
-Before Crisis 3DS announcement. (Hajime Tabata wants to do it)
Unrealistic expectations:
-Final Fantasy V 3DS remake announcement. (SE is also releasing FFV in the VC today in Japan. Coincidence?)
-Final Fantasy VII HD remake announcement.
-Final Fantasy Legends Wii port announcement.
-Final Fantasy XV announcement.

? *Where can I see it?*
You can see it by yourself asuming you are in Tokyo and were one of the 300 people invited to each screening of the event. If you weren't then you can watch a stream, assuming you were one of the 10,000 people chosen by Square Enix to watch it. Otherwise you'll have to content with liveblogs (if there are any) and leaked details. There is however a chance that someone out of those 10,000 people will do a stream... of the stream! We can only hope! Famitsu will most likely have screens and photos when the event begins. You should check Siliconera and Andriasang too.

? *Links and media*
Event's Official Site
Famitsu
Siliconera
Andriasang
Fabula Nova Crystallis TGS 2010 trailer

Kingdom Hearts Birth by Sleep Final Mix Jump Festa 2011 trailer

Dissidia 012 [duodecim] Jump Festa 2011 trailer


----------



## Okami Wolfen (Jan 17, 2011)

Are you sure it's today and not tomorrow? Cus it;s about 2 AM in Japan.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Jan 17, 2011)

Looking forward to information regarding Versus XIII. And if they do announce XIII-2, that would be awesome.


----------



## Goli (Jan 17, 2011)

Okami Wolfen said:
			
		

> Are you sure it's today and not tomorrow? Cus it;s about 2 AM in Japan.


Exactly. It's 2 AM of the 18th. So yes, it is today.
EDIT: As of this post's moment I think it's like 4 AM actually...


----------



## arogance1 (Jan 17, 2011)

FF7 HD Remake - If this is for PS3 only I'll cry


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 17, 2011)

The thought of FF7 being remade both thrills and terrifies me. I'm thrilled because it deserves a remake to get people over the Lego like graphics and to show its true potential. But I'm also worried because I'm sure there are people out there which will demand a way to revive Aerith. They just can't let go, even after all these years. Hell, I love FF7. I've written two fairly epic fanfics, one of which could have seen her revived, the option was there. I chose not to take it. Tetsuya Nomura always said she was destined to die. Who am I to argue?

I wouldn't mind a few more chunks of Duodecim info though. In fact I want to see Kaze from FF:Unlimited revealed. He'd use his red pistol for standard attacks, in EX mode he'd thaw the Magun, and his EX Burst would be you selecting the Soil Charge Triad, with the final attack being dependant on the combination you choose. The idea obviously needs a little work but the framework's there.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 17, 2011)

Only thing i'm interested in is the new Dissidia.
Wish it were coming sooner.

They need to let FF7 lay though. I'm getting tired of seeing it.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Only thing i'm interested in is the new Dissidia.
> Wish it were coming sooner.
> 
> They need to let FF7 lay though. I'm getting tired of seeing it.



Personally I think the FF7 saga needs one final chapter set right at the end to tie up all the loose ends. Show what happens to Cloud and Tifa, etc. Thankfully you don't have to wait for a game to tell you how it might all end. Just go to fanfiction.net and look for me


----------



## Empoleom (Jan 17, 2011)

arogance1 said:
			
		

> FF7 HD Remake - If this is for PS3 only I'll cry


why whould they remake FFVII to PS3, if it's avaible to PSN as PSone Classics, if they whould remake it, remake to the 3DS


----------



## Goli (Jan 17, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Only thing i'm interested in is the new Dissidia.
> Wish it were coming sooner.
> 
> They need to let FF7 lay though. I'm getting tired of seeing it.
> ...


availiable* on*
Please remember an HD remake is in the "Unrealistic expectations" section, meaning, it probably won't happen. At least not now.


----------



## Alex658 (Jan 17, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wut. I didn't know march had 35 days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway on topic. I'm extremely excited about the tidbits of KH3D.
I still want to know why the hell we'll be seeing KH1 Sora & Riku, AGAIN.
Going to keep stalking this thread btw


----------



## Goli (Jan 18, 2011)

Andriasang will have a "second hand" liveblog.
The first screening will begin in about 25 minutes, excite!


----------



## Zeroneo (Jan 18, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Andriasang will have a "second hand" liveblog.
> The first screening will begin in about 25 minutes, excite!


I was checking that live blog too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But just a question: Why did you quadruple post?


----------



## Goli (Jan 18, 2011)

It was a little glitch because of me using Opera's auto-refresh thing. Everytime it refreshed a new comment was made. ;-;


----------



## Zeroneo (Jan 18, 2011)

It seems that Famitsu will also be live blogging: http://www.famitsu.com/news/201101/18039375.html It's in Japanese thought.





			
				Goli said:
			
		

> It was a little glitch because of me using Opera's auto-refresh thing. Everytime it refreshed a new comment was made. ;-;


Wait, auto-refresh function? I didn't know Opera had that.


----------



## Goli (Jan 18, 2011)

http://twitter.com/RPGSite
Another live blog of sorts.
They're showing a BbS FM trailer it seems.


----------



## Zeroneo (Jan 18, 2011)

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nintendo-3ds-live

They will be streaming the 8pm presentation.


----------



## Goli (Jan 18, 2011)

If I'm reading Famitsu's live blog correctly KH's name is Kingdom Hearts Dream Drop Distance 3D.
EDIT: RPGSite noticed it too. :>


----------



## Zeroneo (Jan 18, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> If I'm reading Famitsu's live blog correctly KH's name is Kingdom Hearts Dream Drop Distance 3D.
> EDIT: RPGSite noticed it too. :>


What a crappy name


----------



## Goli (Jan 18, 2011)

So it turned out Dissidia Duodecim Prologus is a paid demo.
Unbelievable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
SE be trollan yo.
I still love them
EDIT: And it's out today! I can't wait to get it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lightning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Zeroneo (Jan 18, 2011)

And they're announcing new characters: FFXI's Prishe is there and Aerith is an assist char.

Edit: Gilgamesh too.

Edit2: New Fabula Nova Crystallis game. I wonder what platform is it for.


----------



## Goli (Jan 18, 2011)

HOLY CRAP. *FINAL FANTASY XIII-2 ANNOUNCED!* For PS3/360.


----------



## Paarish (Jan 18, 2011)

wow FF13-2

awesome (i hope)


----------



## Goli (Jan 18, 2011)

Agito has been renamed Final Fantasy Type-0. That explains the trademark... :/.
I was hoping Type 0 would be a new title but oh well.
I wonder what will they do with its gorgeous artwork.




RIP
AND IT'S COMING OUT IN 2 UMDs!


----------



## Paarish (Jan 18, 2011)

2 UMDS?!??!!?!?

my god! I'm surprised it hasn't been thought of before actually (has it been thought of before???)


----------



## Issac (Jan 18, 2011)

Fantastic! I look forward to XIII-2 a lot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And with the 3DS kingdom hearts game... I really hate those gimmick names.


----------



## Goli (Jan 18, 2011)

Actually, one of Falcom's Sora no Kiseki games comes in 2 UMDs. 
Also, the gorgeous artwork isn't gone!




YAY.


----------



## Okami Wolfen (Jan 18, 2011)

What is "Type-0" even supposed to mean?

And KH3D's name is really, really dumb.


----------



## Goli (Jan 18, 2011)

And, it's over...
We got:
-KH3D's final name, Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance.
-Paid demo for Dissidia 012, out today, has an arcade mode and a tiny self contained storyline. Unlock Aerith in the full game as an assist character. Prishe is in the game and Gilgamesh was hinted at.
-Final Fantasy XIII-2 announcement, coming out in 2011 in Japan for PS3/360. A western release shouldn't be that far considering the website for it has already been registered.
-Final Fantasy Agito XIII renamed to Final Fantasy Type-0. If it's well received it will turn into a new series like the Crystal Chronicles games, this explains the Type 1, 2 and 3 trademarks. It will ship in 2 UMDs and it's coming out in the Summer of 2011 in Japan.
-Final Fantasy Versus XIII will remain a PS3 exclusive. 
And a new trailer for all of the above.
The FFXIII-2 trailer will be put up in SE's site in the 20th, the rest will follow in the 27th, all in HD.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Jan 18, 2011)

Can't wait to see the trailer of KH 3D.
FF XIII was not a good FF (but a good RPG ;D) so why a second one? I hope they change the gameplay.


----------



## Goli (Jan 18, 2011)

Erdnaxela said:
			
		

> Can't wait to see the trailer of KH 3D.
> FF XIII was not a good FF (but a good RPG ;D) so why a second one? I hope they change the gameplay.


Well, IIRC, they cut about half of the content made for FFXIII when FFXIII was released. They said all that content was about enough for a full game... so... I guess they want to use those assets and not let them go to waste? 
Now that I think about it, the UHI re-release of FFXIII, which had a booklet with an epilogue, did hint at a sequel...
Also, the official sites for type 0, KH3DDDD and XIII-2 are open.
http://www.square-enix.co.jp/fabula/0/
http://www.square-enix.co.jp/fabula/ff13-2/
http://www.square-enix.co.jp/kingdom/3d/
If you go to the FNC hub site you also get a sneak peek of FFXIII-2:




Finally, the stream of the stream has begun: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nintendo-3ds-live


----------



## granville (Jan 18, 2011)

I watched the trailer for KH3D. Things of note-

- Xehanort's heartless appears
- as does Xemnas
- combat is SUPER fast looking
- circular health bar on a Nintendo system? yup, first time ever too funnily enough
- Hunchback of Notre Dame world confirmed, Sora runs through the bell tower and jumps off the ledge, passing some balloons on the way down
- deck system from BBS and ReCoded

Looks like the game is fairly far along, further than i gave it credit for. They've got a fully functional game engine already with combat and all.


----------



## Goli (Jan 18, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> I watched the trailer for KH3D. Things of note-
> 
> - Xehanort's heartless appears
> - as does Xemnas
> ...


I love how Sora and Riku were just jumping and pulling all kinds of stunts. It's very... unlike KH.
I hope they include Pocahontas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The stream is currently showing Dissidia 012 btw.


----------



## prowler (Jan 18, 2011)

I only really care about Type-0.

(Hopes for a UK release)


----------



## narutofan777 (Jan 19, 2011)

muahahahah final fantasy goodness. never seen so many ff games bein developed! the next years to come are gonna be rockin my socks off!


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 19, 2011)

Anyone waiting for a taste of Duodecim need wait no longer, the Prologus demo is out and confirmed working on Prome-4. Take a look at my topic in the PSP section for more details, and happy hunting.


----------

